# Our Chihuahua Room



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I finally took some pictures of our Chihuahua room. The Chihuahuas have their own room that they stay in when we're not home. I still have some stuff I want to add to it, but here it is at the moment.

The entrance sign. Haha.


20120317-DSC_6510 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Window seat and potty area. I built the fence and painted the fire hydrant. I eventually want to paint more around the area. There's a wood floor chair mat underneath incase of clean up.


20120317-DSC_6515 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

The chis spend SO much time in the window seat. Apparently this view is very exciting to them.


20120317-DSC_6526 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Crates and toy box (and bonus Emma tail):


20120317-DSC_6521 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Clean up and treat station:


20120317-DSC_6523 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow... very nice!!! its beautiful
I have the same 'window seat'...


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

that is really coooool!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice job! This room is super deluxe! I like how organized it is and the potty zone looks so fancy!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Outstanding!! I to like rhe "potty zone"


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Wonderful! And I love your paintings of the Chi's you hung!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's such an awesome room! Well done.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

That room is absolutely stunning! I can't tell you what I was expecting when I opened this thread, I'd already braced myself to gag, but bust my britches wide open, that was one superb & wonderful shock I wasn't expecting


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing. I love it. Can Lulu come play?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

:O I WANT THIS ROOM! XD lol thats my plan if i get ma own house


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That is awsome! Where did you get the window seat? You have some very lucky chis.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the potty area. its so cute with the fire hydrant and picket fence. everything is really nice


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful room!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice set up & design! Love it Jessie! :love5:


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

wow what a great room i love it!!!! love the colors in it! great job im impressed.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> :O I WANT THIS ROOM! XD lol thats my plan if i get ma own house



I was thinking the same lol


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

This is SO awesome, I want to do something like this one day! How long did it take you to create it?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks so much! It makes me feel better about leaving them since they have fun in their room! They spend most of their time all huddled at the window seat watching the world go by!

It probably took about an hour or so to create the potty area. I had planned on staining or painting the wood, but I haven't done that yet. I think it's adorable, though! 

I painted all of the pictures on the walls that you see in this thread. There are a couple of other pictures that I purchased that I didn't take pictures of.

I need to go up there one of these days and paint the rest of their window/potty area. I want to get some paper lanterns to hang up as well.


----------



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow that is amazing. Wish i had a spare room to do something similar dont think the kids would be impressed if i kicked them out of their room for the chis lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome! Love your chi art over their kennels. The roll of tp at the "cleanup station" gave me a chuckle


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

How nice they have a room all their own! What a dedicated
chi Mummy you are!


----------

